# Online t-shirt designer software



## redwood

Hello!
Sometimes i see some websites using all kinds of fancy online designer software.
Then i mean somthing like harboarts.com flashdesigner.
Are there any more programs like this one?

Thanx


----------



## Rodney

Check this link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/online-tshirt-designer/


----------



## boogex

OK,I do not understand why the tool/software to create a website to design a shirt online is so secretive!Infogate has a script for this,but "Designashirt.com" has a/an image copyright on the looks of the software in which infogate cannot seem to alter.Though they(designashirt.com) claim to have a patent,this has proven to be FALSE! They have NO PATENT! Only a copyright on the "LOOKS",ala,c-copy(Copyright).
Harboarts.com on the other hand has a nice script for an online tshirt designer website.But Harbo Arts only sell the software/script to pre-excisting websites.I contacted Harbo and wanted to purchase their software,but they would not give me any info on their product because i did not have a website.DE DE DEEEEEE,I DO NOT HAVE A WEBSITE BECAUSE COMPANIES LIKE HARBO ARTS WILL NOT SELL TO ME,how am I susposed to have a tshirt design site if i do not have the software to do so
!!!!!! I thought ,thats why Harbo Arts was selling their software?????????
Anyways,HarboArts will not sell because I do not have a pre-existing "Tshirt Design website,and infogate cannot seem to alter the "Copyright" ,"c-copy" rights that Designashirt.com has. So what other software company provides a tshirt design script that us"Start Ups" can use?
let me know!


----------



## Rodney

boogex said:


> OK,I do not understand why the tool/software to create a website to design a shirt online is so secretive!Infogate has a script for this,but "Designashirt.com" has a/an image copyright on the looks of the software in which infogate cannot seem to alter.Though they(designashirt.com) claim to have a patent,this has proven to be FALSE! They have NO PATENT! Only a copyright on the "LOOKS",ala,c-copy(Copyright).
> Harboarts.com on the other hand has a nice script for an online tshirt designer website.But Harbo Arts only sell the software/script to pre-excisting websites.I contacted Harbo and wanted to purchase their software,but they would not give me any info on their product because i did not have a website.DE DE DEEEEEE,I DO NOT HAVE A WEBSITE BECAUSE COMPANIES LIKE HARBO ARTS WILL NOT SELL TO ME,how am I susposed to have a tshirt design site if i do not have the software to do so
> !!!!!! I thought ,thats why Harbo Arts was selling their software?????????
> Anyways,HarboArts will not sell because I do not have a pre-existing "Tshirt Design website,and infogate cannot seem to alter the "Copyright" ,"c-copy" rights that Designashirt.com has. So what other software company provides a tshirt design script that us"Start Ups" can use?
> let me know!


Why not just create a quick website and buy the HarboArts one?

Buy a domain name, get a web host, put up a splash welcome page with your logo and buy the harboarts software?

They probably want to make sure you have a website so they can do a quick check to make sure you're an actual customer and not just a person that is trying to scam them for a copy of the script. 

This is very common in "viewable source" software sales. Just like any business (and maybe even moreso), they have to do checks to make sure the customer is legit before they sell them a high dollar item.

If they let the software easily get out, then it would be copied.


----------



## lost1

Try this? Widget Press - Widget Imprint Demo


----------



## redwood

The reason Harbo only sells if you have a website, is because their designer is not really expensive, yet very functional. I use the designer to, what i did? I've it installed on a domain, and use it in a iFrame on my final domain.
The script is not copyable though, it uses a secured flash instance.

But indeed, there aren't a lot good payable designer scripts, the most companys will sell their's for about 10.000,- That why i chose for the harboarts version!


----------



## R2DS

We are also looking for a design your own tshirt type software - all this info is great .. but, can anyone who has actually used one of these, comment on how they like it, any quirks it/they have, quality of support from company, etc?


----------



## zhenjie

as posted in the other thread, stay away from Harbo arts. Its seriously an amateur piece of software provided by an amateur developr. You will see what I mean when you compare it with the others available. Sure it might be cheaper then the others but I guarantee you that you will not receive a good product or service.


----------



## Plech

Another design software you can buy without the forever monthly charges after the buy is print software.

http://www.tprintdesigner.com/


----------



## vividfx

thanks for this info


----------



## pegt10

man, they seem kind of pricy! What would be the best for the buck? How does that get added to your existing website?

thanks


----------



## Jamey

I would like to find a script in which I can buy...and install on any site I want.


----------



## MardiGrasTexan

Jamey said:


> I would like to find a script in which I can buy...and install on any site I want.


I agree, although I really like the RSK software. Their pricing is not cheap by any stretch of the imagination though.


----------



## EclipseBlitz96

i DEFINATELY reccomend intense research before purchasing one. Many of them have bugs, and even some have restrictions.


----------



## zhenjie

ausieprinter said:


> The choice seems to be to have your own website and buy/rent a designer that needs to be plugged into it or use a service that provides the full service.
> 
> If you are serious about becoming a business that can offer good quality service to your customers online, then a complete solution is something you should investigate.
> 
> DecoNetwork and Wilcom International Pty Ltd : the premier solution for merchandise and apparel printers looking to get online is the most comprehensive service available. They are supported by Wilcom International which are a very big player in the industry - so they are going be around when you need them.


Are you actually affiliated with Deco Network? Yourhompage points to their parent company. Seems like you are border-line spaming Pikiware on these forums.


----------



## lindsayanng

Jamey, ther eis no script that ytou can buy and install on ANY cartbecause all of the carts work differently and use different functions and variables to get the same thing done.. Each script is specific for a different cart or use.. so you have to choose your cart and THEN your script.. or just get a script and customize a cart.


----------



## Jamey

lindsayanng said:


> Jamey, ther eis no script that ytou can buy and install on ANY cartbecause all of the carts work differently and use different functions and variables to get the same thing done.. Each script is specific for a different cart or use.. so you have to choose your cart and THEN your script.. or just get a script and customize a cart.


I know this and I would still love a do it all script...which IS possible. Just not probable within the budget we'd like.


----------



## lindsayanng

that doesnt make sense.. Do it all script??? I dont get what you want to do.


----------



## Jamey

There is really no need to over complicate things. I simply want a do it all script. This could work off of other scripts/programs of course. They could all work together. *This COULD (and is all the time) be called a single script.
*

In computer programming, a script is a program or sequence of instructions that is interpreted or carried out by another program rather than by the computer processor (as a compiled program is).

Some languages have been conceived expressly as script languages. Among the most popular are Perl, Rexx (on IBM mainframes), JavaScript, and Tcl/Tk. In the context of the World Wide Web, Perl, VBScript, and similar script languages are often written to handle forms input or other services for a Web site and are processed on the Web server. A JavaScript script in a Web page runs "client-side" on the Web browser.

In general, script languages are easier and faster to code in than the more structured and compiled languages such as C and C++. However, a script takes longer to run than a compiled program since each instruction is being handled by another program first (requiring additional instructions) rather than directly by the basic instruction processor.

A script is sometimes used to mean a list of operating system commands that are prestored in a file and performed sequentially by the operating system's command interpreter whenever the list name is entered as a single command.

Multimedia development programs use "script" to mean the sequence of instructions that you enter to indicate how a multimedia sequence of files will be presented (the sequence of images and sounds, their timing, and the possible results of user interaction).


----------



## bluetooter

Before considering Pikiware or Deconetwork, review all posts and comments at this link:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t48180-15.html


----------



## lindsayanng

thanks for the little tutorial on the meaning of the work SCRIPT, but that wasn't what I was asking. 

DO IT ALL.. what do you mean DO IT ALL?? Because you can have a WEBSITE that could be considered DO IT ALL, but there are VERY FEW scripts, even in the computer programming world, that DO IT ALL because everyone's "all" is different. So there is usually a base script (which in this case would be the shopping cart script) and then addons to make it work for specifically for you (in this case, the t-shirt builder) 

Its like saying I want a Photoshop program that DOES IT ALL.. well, that would be an insanely large program.. instead, you get photoshop with the basics and add your own plugins.. 

With shopping carts, you get the shopping cart that does the basics and customize it.


----------



## mrgtron

I just saw a software for sale . 
I think that is better than leasing. assuming they are selling the source. 

Buy a Tshirt Design Online Software Business For Sale on Businesses For Sale .com


----------



## fernades

> I would like to find a script in which I can buy...and install on any site I want.


Hey Jamey...I think iscripts printlogic suits your requirements .This will help you for an online design and printing technology.php scripts with cheapest price

Take a look at iscripts.com/printlogic


----------



## ljeffer

Here's my issue. I'm working on a modern looking website and I need an online designer for it. The vast majority of the designers are flash based. This troubles me because this year 2012 is expected to be the first year that mobile sales outpace web sales. 

Planning a website based on current projections and deciding to use a flash based designer is planning to fail. 

One of the few designers I've seen is made by Melco - "LiveDesigner" But they are asking for $800.00 a month for the SAAS. Which is not an issue if the revenues can support it, but having an unproven business model - it's not feasible.


----------



## kb787878

I know this post is from 2012 but for anyone still looking theirs a site called opentshirt it work with opencart or you can get a stand alone script that works with any shopping cart and the best part its all free.
country fried clothing


----------

